# Birds Eating my plums !



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

My plums are getting ripe and the birds have been eating sevaral each day.I heard putting aluminum foil strips in the tree would scare birds off but this hasn't worked.I didn't want to put netting up..Any ideas on how to keep birds off my tree ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pick them. Thats what I did.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Pellet gun....


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Pick them. Thats what I did.


I have been doing that but there kinda small ..kinda wanted them to grow some more. I think squirrels also. I found a half eaten plum in a fork of a tree about 25' away.The other ones have been found under the tree about 1/4 eaten.

T


----------



## rjs68 (Feb 28, 2009)

buy a rubber snake 24"-36" and place it in the tree, it seemed to help keep the birds away... also you may need to move it around alittle everyday ,the birds seem to wise up fast that it's fake....good luck


----------

